# My Grammostola sp "concepcion" Army



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

These are my breeding group of G. sp "concepcion"

Firstly is Adult Female number 1 Amber. Shes more pink because shes in a pink RUB.



















Next is Adult Female number 2 Martha.










This is Mutleys (Matt) MM who is nameless but so adorable










This is Sub Adult Female Tammy who Ewan got off Tamz otherwise known as Octavia




















There u go Phobia :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

They're beautiful, but say-wha-? Why "there you go"? 

I particularly like 'Tammy'


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> They're beautiful, but say-wha-? Why "there you go"?
> 
> I particularly like 'Tammy'


She wanted to eat me earlier .

U moaning about my grammie obcession :whip:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Not a moan at all! I really like how people specialise, and they're a beautiful genus to specialise with!

I was only moaning about that I want to be specialised, with either_ Selenocosmia_ or _Pterinochilus_... or both...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> Not a moan at all! I really like how people specialise, and they're a beautiful genus to specialise with!
> 
> I was only moaning about that I want to be specialised, with either_ Selenocosmia_ or _Pterinochilus_... or both...


I say iv specialised i still have a few from other genus' especially considering my other half specialises in Psalmopeous and im notoriously bad at keeping brachys alive lmao.

Pfft boring :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, I like _Psalmopoeus_', in fact, when my girlfriend and I ordered shirts from arachnobsession, mine was the _P.irminia_ (her 'signature' spider is H.mac), simply because there was no _P.chordatus_ (my signature spider, sort of ).

I like Brachy's a lot too, but I prefer something with more of an attitude, hence _Selenocosmia_.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> Yeah, I like _Psalmopoeus_', in fact, when my girlfriend and I ordered shirts from arachnobsession, mine was the _P.irminia_ (her 'signature' spider is H.mac), simply because there was no _P.chordatus_ (my signature spider, sort of ).
> 
> I like Brachy's a lot too, but I prefer something with more of an attitude, hence _Selenocosmia_.


Get a P.lugardi mine chewed through her cricket tub :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Speaking to Chris about getting one now, actually  I just need to raise the money for him. Should have it by the end of the week.


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

Awww I loves 'em :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I think he's going with the name 'Studlicus III' . 

You've already met the original Studlicus , Selina .


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

OMG Sel, did Tammy really try to nom you :gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> I think he's going with the name 'Studlicus III' .
> 
> You've already met the original Studlicus , Selina .


Shall put that on his tank now.

Yups Tamz she tried to munch Mark. He was trying to get her out her hide tho lol.


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Shall put that on his tank now.
> 
> Yups Tamz she tried to munch Mark. He was trying to get her out her hide tho lol.


:gasp::gasp: Evil Tammy :gasp::gasp:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Shall put that on his tank now.


I don't think he can read so it's up to you .


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> I don't think he can read so it's up to you .


We shall soon find out. Besides at least ill know which one is which. I dont think putting them all next to each other was a good idea :gasp::gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tamz said:


> :gasp::gasp: Evil Tammy :gasp::gasp:


I still luffs her shes my fav


----------



## mcarbo (Nov 18, 2012)

*Concepcion?*

Hello
I have been trying to figure out the breed of this T...
It was sold as a 'Gold Furr' -which I assume they meany Gold Fluff (G. Maule)
But I have gotten to think perhaps he is a CONCEPCION.
Any thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## mcarbo (Nov 18, 2012)

*Better Pics...*

Better pics than my above post.
Concepcion?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Looks it to me.


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 31, 2012)

mcarbo said:


> Better pics than my above post.
> Concepcion?
> image
> image


Here's a pic of a G. so. Maule:
Grammostola "maule"

Here's a G. sp. Concepcion (post #17):
A lil ID help - Page 2


----------

